
Hammertime - tckr
https://chancejs.com/time/hammertime.html
======
tckr
Hammertime is the name given to a Unix time with milliseconds. Which is the
same as saying the number of milliseconds since 1970. It has finer granularity
than a normal Unix timestamp and thus is often used in realtime applications.

According to startup lore, Hammertime was coined by a startup whose founder
had an interesting interaction with M.C. Hammer. There was no name given to
"Unix time with milliseconds" and while brainstorming ideas (because Unix time
with milliseconds is a confusing mouthful), someone suggested Hammertime and
it stuck.

